#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Como receber o sinal no Kodama e enviar pro TPLink?

## nettobr

Pessoal.
Montei o server MK e estou enviando o sinal para os clientes por um rádio Ovislink na torre.
Agora eu gostaria de captar esse sinal no AP Kodama e enviar pra outro AP TPLink e distribuir para os clientes, tipo um PtP.
Como eu deveria fazer isso, já que:
- O Kodama é fácil, pois ele funciona como Bridge, mas o TPLink não!

Quem puder me ajudar, agradeço.

Netto

----------

